# Sriracha seared redfish



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Redfish filets smeared with sriracha sauce and little butter, salt and pepper and seared OUTSIDE. Splash of line as well. A side of hominy cooked with a little cilantro and green onion. Delicious!
















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrs puddle shuttle (May 4, 2007)

My husband loves sriracha! Never thought about using it on fish but we marinate our rib eyes in it and it is awesome!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It was excellant. I have never had the sriracha sauce before. I feel like a crack head now I can not get enough of it. Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sirracha, honey and butter makes a killer wing sauce also. I have to try it on fish fillets. Looks awesome!


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

Been eating Sriracha since the 80's. 

I used to dip catfish in mustard before I put it cornmeal. Now I dip it in mustard and Sriracha!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> Been eating Sriracha since the 80's.
> 
> I used to dip catfish in mustard before I put it cornmeal. Now I dip it in mustard and Sriracha!


I also use mustard. I will now be using siracha and mustard. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

